# T6s & T6i



## tecboy (Feb 14, 2015)

Looks like canon is kicking butts once again.  The Rebel series seem no longer an entry level DSLR.


----------



## KmH (Feb 14, 2015)

The pentamirror viewfinder w/95% view, electronic/mechanical shutter/1/4000 shutter speed, 1/200 flash x-sync speeds, no PC flash sync terminal pretty much  keep both in the entry-level category.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 15, 2015)

you mean they finally have a camera that competes on the D5x00 level?


----------



## goodguy (Feb 15, 2015)

Braineack said:


> you mean they finally have a camera that competes on the D5x00 level?


I will believe that when I see it


----------



## tecboy (Feb 15, 2015)

70D and 60D are in the same prices range as T6s and T6i.   Looks like 70D and 60D may discontinue soon, because T6 series are 24 megapixel.  Many consumers prefer higher megapixel count.


----------

